# Guppy fry + ghost shrimp?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a large ghost shrimp almost 1 inch long that I want to put in a tank with four three-month-old guppy fry....but I'm worried the shrimp will eat the fry. Does that usually happen, and if so, is there something you can use to prevent it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm not sure about three month old fry, but i have had them eat new-born to 1 month old fry. i saw my shrimp grab the baby and start to eat it. good luck with them.
Andrew


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I bet it would be fine, but I don't really see how the shrimp could catch the fry.


----------

